# The Hunt



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

The room was thick in smoke and the light was flickering, the room had a grimy wooden table and at one end sat a pompous man in a crisp pinstripe suit, his face held a light beard and his eyes were ice blue. In his left hand he held a bone staff and his right hand was firmly on his hand crafted autogun. He had a smug grin on his face which i didn't like and he had two guards behind him holding onto there NL-52 rifles. The NL-52 was the standard assault rifle for most infantry units and mercenary groups in the Persius logar nebula, it had a solid stock and its barrel length was longer than a standard autogun, it used Armour Piercing Incendiary rounds which was perfect for an all purpose rifle. I myself prefer the NL-sU5 which i had customised from the NL-52. 

"Did you bring the ...gear" husked the man across the table.
Waiting for a moment i then answered,
"Its ...outback, you want it now?" 
"lets go" he said in his usual coarse voice.

I got up from the seat, i was wearing a chest plate and over it was a long woolen coat, on my belt rest two poisoned combat blades and over my back i had my Nl-sU5 on its sling. Across my chest plate i had a script design running over the entire plating. i was an assasin and a mercenary. I worked for the highest bidder, that was my life it is the way i was raised. it is the way i will die.

I walked over to the door and exited the room and headed over towards the truck i had arrived in. I clicked my rifle of safety and as the man who was my target had just walked out of the bar i raised my gun and a soundless and flashless muzzle tip allowed me to pull the triger and take down my targets in complete silence. i pulled the trigger three times, a shot for every target. The shots went at a speed nearing four times the speed of sound. The slight noise from my rifle was not heard by anyone. The three bodies lay slumped up against the door and wall. Blood and gore strung across the wall and the crimson essence of life was funneling out of the bullet wounds and seeping into the cracks in the cobbled road. A rumble startled me from above and then a flash of lightning which was followed by heavy rain. The heavy spaltter of the rain on the ground was soothing to me. 

I pulled out a small hooked knife which was given to me by an oldfriend for taking marks of my kills as proff, i prefered to take an eye and a finger for retinal and eye test. The corpse was fresh and so i pulled up his hand whilst he was warm and limp, i sliced through his finger with ease and and then put the hook behind his eye and sliced the tendon. The two went into seperate plastic air tight bags which placed in my coat. 

I ran over to the truck and set the timer on an explosive. 30.00 minutes. i had 10'000 Elersian Roubles waiting for me back at the agency.


My next job has been forwarded to my cell at the agency. Time is of the essence in 30 minutes this city block will be disintergrated by the fusion bomb in the truck. i picked up the pace and headed off into the darkness to get transport off the planet. 

it was seven day trip back to the agency. when i arrived i was just told i would be going on 'The Hunt'.


----------

